# dommages subis par



## vesaas

Merhaba
"dommages subis par les religieux latins pendant les troubles" dendiği zaman "Latin din adamlarının yol açtığı zararlar" anlamına geliyor tabii değil mi? Yani "latin din adamlarının maruz kaldığı zararlar" değil?
Teşekkür ederim.
İyi çalışmalar herkese.


----------



## Rallino

Bence _Latin din adamlarının maruz kaldığı zararlar anlamında_ kullanılmış.

Subir = maruz kalmak

_dommages *causés* par_... olsaydı: _Yol açtığı_ şeklinde çevrilebilirdi diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## dawar

Rallino said:


> Bence _Latin din adamlarının maruz kaldığı zararlar anlamında_ kullanılmış.
> 
> Subir = maruz kalmak
> 
> _dommages *causés* par_... olsaydı: _Yol açtığı_ şeklinde çevrilebilirdi diye düşünüyorum.



100% katılıyorum ve bir detay eklemek istiyorum :

"dommages subis par les religieux latins" hem insan kaybı, hem mal kaybı, hemde maruz kalınan maddi ve manevi zararlar. Hepsi olabilir, seçmek imkansız.


----------



## hydromiel

Merhabalar,

Şu cümlenin çevirisinde bana yardımcı olursanız çok sevineceğim: 

"Les pertes ou dommages *subis par les données informatiques ou logiciels,* *en particulier toute alteration préjudiciable de données informatique*, de logiciels ou de programmes informatiques, resultant d'un effacement, d'une corruption..."


----------



## hydromiel

yani "bilgisayar verileri ve yazılımların, özellikle *bilgisayar verilerindeki zarar verici değişiklikler tarafından* maruz kaldığı ziya ve hasarlar" mı demek gerekiyor?
Biraz kafam karıştı.


----------



## Kibele

Merhaba,
Cümlenin tamamını görmediğim için emin olmamakla birlikte, bana aşağıdaki gibi geliyor:
"Bilgisayar veri ve yazılımlarının maruz kaldığı kayıp ve zararlar, özellikle de ... bilgisayar verilerine zararlı her tür değişiklik..."
Kalıp aslında "préjudiciable à", bu da biraz kafa karıştırıcı.


----------



## hydromiel

Cümlenin tamamı şöyle: "*L'assureur ne garantit pas les pertes ou dommages subis par les données informatiques ou logiciels, en particulier toute alteration préjudiciable de données informatique, de logiciels ou de programmes informatiques, resultant d'un effacement, d'une corruption ou d'une déformation de la structure initiale, ansi que les frais et pertes (y compris pertes d'exploitation) qui en résultent.*" 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Kibele

Tekrar merhaba,
 Ben şöyle derdim:
"Bilgisayar verileri veya yazılımlarında oluşan kayıp ve zararlar, özellikle de başlangıçtaki yapının deformasyonu, bozulması ya da silinmesi sonucunda bilgisayar verilerinde, yazılımlarında ya da programlarında meydana gelen tahribatlar ile bunların yol açtığı giderler ve zararlar (işletme zararları da bunlara dahildir) sigortacı tarafından teminat kapsamına alınmamaktadır."


----------

